# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Sembradora de papas- Grimme GL 32 F - NUEVA TECNOLOGÍA

## BM 45 S.A.C.

10014110_524035811039398_59726771_o.jpg        La sembradora de papa *GRIMME GL32 F*, es una sembradora de dos surcos, equipada con un sistema abonador y un cuerpo aporcador. SURCA, ABONA, SIEMBRA, TAPA Y APORCA! Todo en un solo paso y capaz de poder regular todo en este proceso. 
Es la única sembradora en el mercado capaz de regular la distancia lineal de siembra, cantidad de abono por hectárea, profundidad de siembra, forma del lomo terminado, todo esto en cuestión de segundos. Las pruebas realizadas en campo (Valle de Tambo, Majes Irrigación, Valle de Majes, Corire) confirman el gran desempeño de la técnica desarrollada por GRIMME. 
No es por gusto los 150 años de experiencia de la marca, alcanzando más de 20% de incremento en la producción. El valor de la máquina depende de su configuración!  BM 45 S.A.C. Representante oficial de Grimme Landmaschinenfabrik GmbH & Co. KG. a nivel nacional.  https://www.grimme.com https://www.facebook.com/pages/BM-45-SAC/132019766907673?fref=ts 
Busquenos en Youtube y FaceBook como "BM45 SAC"  *BM 45 S.A.C.*
Ing. Christian Brouer -Jefe de ventas-
Urb. Las Casuarinas C-9, 3er Piso, Yanahuara
Arequipa, Perú
Tel: +51 54 272254
Cel: +51 999758283 & 959682400 bm45sac@hotmail.comTemas similares: Sembradora de papas- Grimme GL 32 F Vendo Sembradora de Granos Jumil modelo 2040 Nueva Zelanda: desarrollan nueva instrumento para analizar la miel de manuka Cosechadora de papas Sermi Venta de Sembradora Abonadora para granos gruesos

----------


## BM 45 S.A.C.

COMPARACIÓN DE SIEMBRA REALIZADA EL MISMO DIA CON LA MISMA SEMILLA 
IZQUIERDA:PLANTACIÓN CON MAQUINA GRIMME GL 32 F
DERECHA: PLANTACIÓN TRADICIONAL A MANO 
Valle de Tambo- Cocachacra   IMG_6286.jpg   
Y los resultados: 42 % más de produccíon con la sembradora de papa!!!   Resultado.jpg  
Gracias al sistema de abonamiento de la maquina la cosecha era fue más pareja:  IMG_6423.jpg

----------


## BM 45 S.A.C.

Comparación: Con la GL 32 F (izquierda) y en la forma tradicional (derecha)  Los fertilizantes que se utilizan para el cultivo de papa no puede estar en contacto directo con la semilla , porque la daña y es una causa para la pudrición. 
Por eso la tecnica desarollada por Grimme nos da la distancia ideal entre las semillas y el fertilizante. Además el fertilizante es distribuido a ambos lados de las semillas en todo el largo de lomo de manera uniforme. 
Por supuesto, la cantidad de fertilizante por hectarea se puede regular.    Con maquina.jpg tradicional.jpg

----------


## BM 45 S.A.C.

Folie1.jpgFolie2.jpg

----------

